# Marking blue



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Silly question, but figure someone here will talk sense to me.

Looking at making blue, 20$ for 32oz or 40$ for a gallon.

Based on numbers, 32 times filling the 4 gallon sprayer or 128.

No idea how often i will use it other than for more support testing , so do I go gallon for life or 32oz for a good while


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I saw a video from GrassDaddy the other day where he was holding a gallon of blue marker and said it only cost him like $10? Maybe he can chime in and tell us where he got that awesome deal.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I only use blue marker dye for spot spraying now. Once you get proficient in your broadcast spraying it's not really needed anymore.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I only use blue marker dye for spot spraying now. Once you get proficient in your broadcast spraying it's not really needed anymore.


which is mostly what I was planning for, so I am guess that means the small bottle is enough or the large bottle for life.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I only use blue marker dye for spot spraying now. Once you get proficient in your broadcast spraying it's not really needed anymore.
> ...


Yeah, a small bottle will last you quite awhile, I bought a quart of it at Tractor Supply several years ago and still have most of it. I don't measure it though when adding it to the tank usually but I shoot for 1 oz per gallon.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I was looking on their website, didn't see they had it. Got my Surfactant there for less than half online places


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Buy mine at the local irrigation store. $23 for a gallon.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Buy mine at the local irrigation store. $23 for a gallon.


If I can find it at that cost I'll buy the gallon...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

My blue dye is a smaller bottle than that, I got it at Tractor Supply. I also got the surfactant there.

I will say this.. I can't seem to see the difference when using tracking dye. I wonder if it's time of day, sunglasses, or just not putting enough in but I really messed up when applying glyphosate with it, I had huge strips I missed and it looked super bad.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ugh, if thats the case, maybe I just need to get the gallon and go heavy


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> My blue dye is a smaller bottle than that, I got it at Tractor Supply. I also got the surfactant there.
> 
> I will say this.. I can't seem to see the difference when using tracking dye. I wonder if it's time of day, sunglasses, or just not putting enough in but I really messed up when applying glyphosate with it, I had huge strips I missed and it looked super bad.


Ok good, Glad I'm not the only one who cant tell the difference lol. I tried at the labeled rate and couldn't tell much of a difference and now I usually go a little heavy on the marking dye and it works a lot better.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

haha that makes me feel better too. I felt like an idiot a week later:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> haha that makes me feel better too. I felt like an idiot a week later:


those are just lanes, its supposed to be like that


----------

